# My 125th Composition



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cataract 3/Yon for a mixed wind, brass and keyboard ensemble. Based on three different works:

*Cataract 3* by Bridget Riley









*Yon* by Victor Vasarely









And the fourth movement of Ligeti's *Kammerkonzert*





My composition was written in 2011 for a competition where I got to have the piece workshopped by members of the Sydney Sinfonia (the training orchestra of the Sydney Symphony Orchestra) and Richard Gill. To get in I had to write a piece using compositional techniques used in our model work, which was this year the Ligeti Kammerkonzert, and the maximum sized ensemble we got to use was the instrumentation Ligeti used in his piece. I used everything except for strings.


----------



## Kopachris

Right away, I can tell how the images influenced the work. Wait.... is that a harpsichord?!


----------



## moody

Thanks for sharing all I can say is---BLIMEY !!!!!!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> Right away, I can tell how the images influenced the work. Wait.... is that a harpsichord?!


Flute/piccolo
Oboe
Clarinet 1
Clarinet 2/Bass clarinet
Horn
Tenor trombone
Piano/Celesta
Harpsichord/Hammond organ.

So, yes that is a harpsichord.


----------



## Crudblud

Definitely the best of the three pieces you've posted so far. I especially like the use of timbre.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> Definitely the best of the three pieces you've posted so far. I especially like the use of timbre.


Tone colour and micropolyphony were some of the main things I had to focus on.


----------



## Crudblud

Success, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## aleazk

again, very, very interesting colours and moods. Although, I liked more the piano quintet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The piano quintet is more accessible I suppose.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The piano quintet is more accessible I suppose.


I liked both pieces. Maybe those rhythms in the piano quintet get me , also I have listened to that piece more times than this one. I will listen again, give me time.


----------



## Guest

It must be a lot of fun to have so much talent!


----------



## chee_zee

the first 30 seconds sounds like an awol flight of the bumblebees lol. I do love me some timbral intricacy, jolly good show matey.


----------



## paulc

Could you post the score to this?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

paulc said:


> Could you post the score to this?


That would be difficult. I could scan the original and upload it by February. Or I could email you the PDF of he original if you want.


----------



## paulc

The PDF would be great.

It's an interesting piece.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

paulc said:


> The PDF would be great.


I suppose I better find my manuscript then! :lol: I can't exactly scan it into the computer until February unfortunately.


----------



## paulc

If it's too much trouble, don't worry about it!

I use Sibelius to produce scores and assumed you would have a file already.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

paulc said:


> If it's too much trouble, don't worry about it!
> 
> I use Sibelius to produce scores and assumed you would have a file already.


My scores are all handwritten, I have transcribed about 15-20% of my compositions into Sibelius but there are some files I can't seem to find anymore.  I'll upload the scanned manuscript when I am able to.


----------



## Eviticus

Interesting piece... not as good as Elgar though.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Eviticus said:


> Interesting piece... not as good as Elgar though.


Haha you can stay with your _Elgar!_


----------



## mleghorn

Hey ComposerOfAvantGarde, 

I just checked out your tracks on Soundcloud. My first impression was very positive. The compositions have interesting ideas that are usually developed well. I looked past the bad sound of the instrument samples, although I suggest you try expanding your sound palette with other non-sampled sounds (e.g. software-based synthesizers). 

Then I got to Cataract 3/Yon. Wow! Of course, I marked it as a favorite. Very well done! And you're 14 or 15 years old!?!? Yikes, you have such a wonderful music career ahead of you! Please keep it up!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mleghorn said:


> Hey ComposerOfAvantGarde,
> 
> I just checked out your tracks on Soundcloud. My first impression was very positive. The compositions have interesting ideas that are usually developed well. I looked past the bad sound of the instrument samples, although I suggest you try expanding your sound palette with other non-sampled sounds (e.g. software-based synthesizers).
> 
> Then I got to Cataract 3/Yon. Wow! Of course, I marked it as a favorite. Very well done! And you're 14 or 15 years old!?!? Yikes, you have such a wonderful music career ahead of you! Please keep it up!


Haha, how flattering!  To tell you the truth, it was actually written early last year when I was thirteen. Thank you very much for your compliments.


----------

